# Cute FA things



## mathfa (Sep 22, 2021)

I remember there being a tumblr page shared awhile ago called cute-feedism-things. Basically it was a place to share the sweeter, gentler side of feedism. That said, most of the posts on there were very fetish-specific. I thought maybe making a general thread here might be a fun idea! Basically just share something about being an FA (or receiving affections from one!) that makes you smile or you feel is cute or positive. No real rules, just general positivity.

I will start things off! A little while ago, my lovely lady and I went on a short hiking endeavor in a nearby bog. It was very fun, we had a great time. As we were leaving, we saw a couple with their dogs. One looked to be a labrador, the other was a big fluffy white one (probably a Samoyed). I turned to my girlfriend and said "I want the big fluffy one!!!", to which she replied "is that what you said about me?"  
She was so proud of herself at getting me to laugh at one of her fat jokes.


----------



## mathfa (Sep 26, 2021)

Last night I was visiting her place. We were lying in bed together, both totally naked, and I couldn't help but smile at seeing our two bodies next to each other, so totally different from one another. Something about the contrast of my tiny, bony hips next to her big, soft belly just always makes me happy. It's just cute to me somehow. Like how even though we are polar opposites physically, we both love the others' body exactly as it is.


----------



## TubbyTim (Sep 30, 2021)

Seeing her at the sink washing dishes and her cute, oversized butt is going left-right-left-right and you have to rush up and take her in your arms and growl like a tiger, and she squeals and laughs.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 30, 2021)

As many here know, I work at a rather large hospital co-located with a university medical school, a nursing school and a pharmacy school. So there are literally thousands of women walking around each day.

The other day I was walking up the stairs in my building and ahead of me were two women: one was fairly average wearing leggings (hooray for whoever invented those!), the other was at least twice her size, maybe close to 280 lbs (I am so bad at guessing weight) and wearing jeans. 

Now I admit to looking at both equally as they both had their merits. But I guess I was staring at the bigger girl a bit longer and didn't notice the smaller one looking back at me. I was busted staring at her BBW friend but tried to play it off. When they got to the top of the stairs, I could see them whispering to each other and the big gal turned back and looked in my direction. With the mask on, I couldn't tell if she was smiling or frowning.

The world my never know.


----------



## mathfa (Oct 1, 2021)

I went to a local comic con with my brother today, he's a total comic buff. Anyways, there were SO MANY cute soft nerd girls there 

I wish my girlfriend was with me so I could show everyone that I have THE BEST soft nerd girl


----------



## TubbyTim (Oct 2, 2021)

Seeing her huge jeans on the floor, holding each side with a thumb and pulling them up your body, going to the mirror and marveling at how big those pants are, then having to go find her and bring her back to bed immediately!


----------



## BadBoyB (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm a ups guy and get to deliver to women of all shapes and sizes. The best part of my day is getting to chat and flirt with my bbw customers. I can tell that it confuses some of the thinner women that i pay so much extra attention to their fat co-workers. I mean, I can't help it that those huge butts catch my eyes all the time!


----------



## luckyfa (Nov 14, 2021)

TubbyTim said:


> Seeing her huge jeans on the floor, holding each side with a thumb and pulling them up your body, going to the mirror and marveling at how big those pants are, then having to go find her and bring her back to bed immediately!


That‘s right. I‘ve always marveled at the size of my wife‘s jeans…and then. she‘s not able to close all the buttons


----------



## luckyfa (Nov 14, 2021)

Seeing my wife together with her skinny girl friends


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## luckyfa (Dec 6, 2021)

When you go to bed before her and the plate with the christmas cookies is still half full and you secretly know that it‘s going to be empty the next day and you‘re actually proven right.


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 31, 2022)

It turns me on so much to see my sexy BHM shift and rotate in bed at night. Watching his struggle to put on socks and shoes. He is the sexiest man I've ever seen


----------



## luckyfa (Jan 31, 2022)

I bought my wife some nice lingerie last summer. Now she can‘t wear it anymore because she has gotten too fat for it. What a shame!


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Feb 2, 2022)

Walking up on my wife from behind when she sits in a chair and I see her ass and thighs hang over a fair bit on each side is quite exciting!


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2022)

luckyfa said:


> I bought my wife some nice lingerie last summer. Now she can‘t wear it anymore because she has gotten too fat for it. What a shame!


Time for new lingerie?

One reason I like taking public transit -- my wife takes up a bit more than a seat, so I have to squish up hard against her hip to avoid spilling into the aisle. Good excuse to cuddle close for a while


----------



## luckyfa (Feb 3, 2022)

Tad said:


> Time for new lingerie?



That‘s right.



Tad said:


> One reason I like taking public transit



Yeah, I love that too.


----------



## carib (Feb 3, 2022)

I enjoy watching my bbw wife out the shower, drying up and putting on her underwear or when she walks around in her underwear (not often )


----------

